# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Stars "  VII Международный Конкурс талантов IN-KU «Мы- Звезды!» >  VII Международный Конкурс талантов IN-KU Мы Звезды

## Mazaykina

Большинство из наших форумчан знают и помнят, какие интересные конкурсы мы проводили.
Мы были первыми в проведении онлайн конкурсов и к 2016 году участников перевалило за 300.

А потом все затихло. Почему? Да просто, это стали делать все, кому не лень в разных вариантах и различных тематиках.

Я не могла придумать ничего интересного для вас. Чтобы вдохнуть в конкурс свежую струю, нужен был волшебный пендаль и я его получила.

Вы все наверняка смотрите замечательную передачу "Ну ка, все вместе".  Да я тоже ее смотрю и очень болею за участников. А ещё я горжусь тем, что среди членов жюри есть моя подруга -поющий профессор Сёмина Лариса, мы вместе учились в институте в далекие 80-тые и до сих пор дружим.

Я вдруг подумала, а почему бы не сделать что-то похожее на нашем форуме, ведь у нас столько талантов!!

Есть вокалисты, которые могут стать как членами жюри, так и исполнителями в одном лице.  Есть ведущие, которым есть чем гордиться и что нам показать. Есть педагоги и хореографы, которые воспитали талантливых детей.

Короче говоря, на нашем форуме нет не талантливых людей: на 1 килобайт у нас 100 Мега крутых креативных творческих людей, о которых должен знать мир. Я хочу доказать, что наш форум инку -самый насыщенный талантами во всем интернете.

Вы поможете мне в этом? В чем заключается смысл конкурса?

*Каждый из вас может стать, как участником конкурса, так и членом жюри!* 

*Участник:*
*
Для участия вы должны иметь 2 номера и заполнить анкету*  https://forms.gle/vRYaSx4BtxYXgDHC6
Никаких категорий не будет, любой вид творчества: танец, песня, инструментал, отрывок ведения праздника, цирковой номер, даже оформление зала шарами, если оно красиво представлено в видеоролике -это тоже творчество.

В этот раз не будет никаких отборочных комиссий, все видео будут выставлены на всеобщее обозрение и если номер слабый, то просто не ждите лайков от жюри. Единственный критерий: нравится- не нравится.

*Ваши 2 видео отправляете мне на адрес admin@in-ku.com* . 
В письме надо приложить ссылку на видео ваших номеров и полное их описание: ваши имя, фамилия, город, кто участник, если не вы лично, авторы музыки и текста, и все что вы хотите рассказать о своём коллективе или о себе лично. 
Помните, что вся эта информация будет в открытом доступе.

*Конкурс будет состоять из 2-х этапов:*

1. Приём писем и выставление видео по мере поступления письма. Я выбираю первый ролик, который вы прислали.

2. Голосование.

3. Отбор 100 полуфиналистов. Обнуляются все баллы, заливается 2-е видео и голосование начинается по новой. Голосование одновременно за все 100 номеров.

4. Отбор 10 лучших финалистов и выбор среди них победителя!

*Член жюри:*

1.Вы подписываетесь на наш канал в ютуб https://www.youtube.com/user/INKUvideo , чтобы получать оповещения о новых вышедших роликах.

2. Заходите каждый раз, когда выходит новое видео, смотрите его до конца и голосуете Лайками, если номер понравился.

3. Приветствуются комментарии, а я, как Николай Басков, буду комментировать ваши комментарии. :))

А в роли Сергея Лазарева будет выступать Лариса Сёмина. Она, как очень опытный член жюри различных всероссийских и международных конкурсов, выскажет своё профессиональное мнение о лучших номерах, а, возможно, кого- то пригласит на свои конкурсы, если не в этом, так в следующем году.

Разрешается и поощряется расшаривать (распространять) ссылку на своё видео по любым группам в соц сетях, на своих личных страницах, просить поддержки друзей и знакомых. Чем больше людей увидят ваш ролик, тем лучше для вас или вашего коллектива. Вы заслуживаете признания!

Не приветствуются дизлайки. Если не понравился номер, просто перейдите на следующий. Мы же все педагоги, понимаем, как больно ранят плохие оценки, могут и руки опуститься, поэтому давайте будем терпимы к ближнему!

Категорически запрещается: использовать платные сервисы для накрутки просмотров и комментариев.

У ютуба очень качественная аналитика, там видны все накрученные просмотры, поэтому не надо даже пытаться.

Я верю, что этот формат конкурса понравится и всем нашим прошлым участникам хореографического и вокального конкурсов и вы все пришлёте нам свои номера снова. 

Кстати, если у вас несколько коллективов и вы хотите представить каждый, без проблем, присылайте на каждый коллектив по 2 видео и они будут идти, как независимые участники.

Вы заметили, что все наши конкурсы были и есть бесплатны? Вы не платите за участие, несмотря на то, что трудозатрат очень много.

Но если вы захотите получить диплом участника или лауреатаа, эти документы будут платными.

*10 финалистов получат международный диплом ОО МОД ИНКУ* в любом случае, мы их пришлём вам на почту, с которой отправлялось письмо.

Все остальные нужно будет заказывать написав на адрес администрации admin@in-ku.com

Если есть вопросы задавайте в этой теме или в личке мне.

Для тех кто хочет поддержать не только морально, но и материально нашу инициативу, всегда рады будем вашей поддержке. На главной странице в боковой панели размещены реквизиты расчетного счета.
*
Итак, конкурс начинается вчера!* 

Можете уже сейчас отправлять ваши письма!
*1 марта* мы начнем выкладывать ролики на канале https://www.youtube.com/user/INKUvideo по мере поступления.
С этого же числа можно начинать и голосовать.

*1 апреля* закрывается приём участников и дается ещё месяц на голосование.

*1 мая* выставляются вторые видео 100 полуфиналистов и дается месяц на голосование.

*1 июня* будут объявлены 10 финалистов и победитель конкурса.

Ещё раз напоминаю: *видео с купленными накрутками не станет призером, а победить может тот ролик, у которого чуть меньше голосов, но больше комментариев и полных просмотров, т. е. учитываются и суммируются  все показатели и на основе этого будут выявлены победители.*

Я очень надеюсь, что вы, мои дорогие форумчане поддержите меня с идеей доказать самой себе и всему интернету, что наш форум самый талантливый интернет портал не только в Рунете, но и во всем онлайн пространстве!

Завалите меня письмами!!!!!

С любовью ваша Марина Зайкина

----------

annapenko (10.03.2020), Larisa1982 (06.03.2020), larisakoly (06.04.2020), linker_59 (16.03.2020), nezabudka-8s (05.04.2020), NikTanechka (02.03.2020), Vesna (30.03.2020), Victorya (03.03.2020), алена-09 (03.04.2020), гунька (04.03.2020), Дания (02.03.2020), Елабужанка (03.04.2020), иринкин (08.01.2022), Марина52 (20.03.2020), Танічка (15.03.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

Здесь будут выставлены все видео конкурса
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...KDSqi0_EZ6XEJc

----------

annapenko (10.03.2020), krinka (22.03.2020), Larisa1982 (06.03.2020), linker_59 (16.03.2020), NikTanechka (02.03.2020), Valenta (05.03.2020), Vesna (30.03.2020), гунька (04.03.2020), Дания (02.03.2020)

----------


## masa.111

> Ваши 2 видео отправляете мне на адрес admin@in-kucom


Добрый день! У меня почему-то  не получается отправить письмо на этот адрес? Пишет - некорректный адрес.

----------


## Марина52

Здравствуйте Марина!
У меня почему-то тоже  не получается отправить письмо на этот адрес? 
С уважением Марина!

----------


## solist64

Я отправил письмо на admin@in-ku.com Получилось. Я думая очепятка в адресе)))

----------


## gagara

> Добрый день! У меня почему-то  не получается отправить письмо на этот адрес? Пишет - некорректный адрес.


Я думаю что перед com нужна точка

----------

Vesna (30.03.2020), Марина52 (21.03.2020)

----------


## Марина52

Ура! У меня получилось!  Спасибо за подсказку!
С уважением Марина!

----------


## Vesna

Здравствуйте! Отправила заявку и письмо 30 марта. Видео на Канале конкурса нет. Что-то не так?

----------


## Светлана74

Марина, здравствуйте) Отправила Вам анкеты и видео, но на канале пока нет. Может быть мой материал не дошел?

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие участники!
Все видео, которые вы прислали (кроме 2-3х совсем уж слабеньких) обязательно выставлю. 
Просто из-за ситуации, думала, может отменить конкурс. Но, спасибо ВАМ, вашим анкетам. Я поняла, что этого делать нельзя.

----------

Larisa1982 (28.04.2020)

----------


## BogdanovaGE

Марина, Здравствуйте. Отправила два видео на конкурс, одно из них (Бумажный оркестр-Богданова Галина) выставлен, а второго нет (поздравление заведующей с днём рождения)  Какова причина? Возможно, нет такой номинации или не интересно? Пожалуйста, напишите, знаю, что работы у Вас сейчас невпроворот, но, всё-таки, если это возможно....

----------


## mpal74

дОБРОЕ УТРО МАРИНА. СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, Я ЗАПОЛНЯЛА АНКЕТУ( пАЛЕХОВА Ольга Викторовна) И ВЫСТАВЛЯЛА 2 НОМЕРА (мЫШКА ХОХОШКА И СОЛНЕЧНЫЕ ЗАЙЧИКИ), НО НЕ НАШЛА ИХ НА ВИДЕО В ЮТУБЕ, МОЖЕТ Я ЧТО - ТО НЕ ТАК СДЕЛАЛА? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. С УВАЖЕНИЕМ , МОЙ НИК mpal74

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2020)

----------


## Марина52

> дОБРОЕ УТРО МАРИНА. СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, Я ЗАПОЛНЯЛА АНКЕТУ( пАЛЕХОВА Ольга Викторовна) И ВЫСТАВЛЯЛА 2 НОМЕРА (мЫШКА ХОХОШКА И СОЛНЕЧНЫЕ ЗАЙЧИКИ), НО НЕ НАШЛА ИХ НА ВИДЕО В ЮТУБЕ, МОЖЕТ Я ЧТО - ТО НЕ ТАК СДЕЛАЛА? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. С УВАЖЕНИЕМ , МОЙ НИК mpal74


Добрый день, Марина!
Такой же вопрос и у меня! Может не дошли или сделала  ошибку?
С уважением Марина!

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Добрый день, Марина!
> Такой же вопрос и у меня! Может не дошли или сделала  ошибку?
> С уважением Марина!


Марина, какой номер вы присылали?

----------


## Марина52

> Марина, какой номер вы присылали?


Доброй ночи, Марина!
Я отправила вам 2 номера: песня "СТРАННЫЙ КОТ" и танец "БУГИ -ВУГИ,ОСЬМИНОГ"
С уважением Марина! Спасибо!

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Доброй ночи, Марина!
> Я отправила вам 2 номера: песня "СТРАННЫЙ КОТ" и танец "БУГИ -ВУГИ,ОСЬМИНОГ"
> С уважением Марина! Спасибо!


Мариночка, ошибка произошла из-за того, что Вы не отправили анкету. 
Заполните, пожалуйста https://forms.gle/vRYaSx4BtxYXgDHC6 Видео я залила.

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Марина52

> Мариночка, ошибка произошла из-за того, что Вы не отправили анкету. 
> Заполните, пожалуйста https://forms.gle/vRYaSx4BtxYXgDHC6 Видео я залила.


Добрый день, Марина!
Спасибо вам большое! Анкеты я отправила!
С уважением ,Марина!

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021), Mazaykina (23.04.2020)

----------


## gagara

Здравствуйте! Когда уже будут хоть какие либо результаты по отправленным видео? Второго этапа не будет?

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021), solist64 (19.05.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте! Когда уже будут хоть какие либо результаты по отправленным видео? Второго этапа не будет?


К сожалению, никто не знал, что конкурс совпадет с карантином...
Поэтому, желающих принять участие было гораздо меньше. В связи с этим, второго этапа не будет. В конце месяца мы подведем итоги выставленных номеров, а потом добавим вторые видео, которые вы прислали.

----------

Larisa1982 (02.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгаст

> К сожалению, никто не знал, что конкурс совпадет с карантином...
> Поэтому, желающих принять участие было гораздо меньше. В связи с этим, второго этапа не будет. В конце месяца мы подведем итоги выставленных номеров, а потом добавим вторые видео, которые вы прислали.


Марина, а результаты нам на почту пришлете, чтобы не пропустить эту информацию?

----------

Larisa1982 (02.06.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие участники!
Мы подвели итоги нашего конкурса, который стартовал 1 марта.


Наибольшее количество голосов получили 3 номера. Борьба разгорелась нешуточная!
*Подсчет велся по по сумме баллов за просмотры, лайки и комментарии* 

1 место 

Участники из г.Ступино, Московской области МАДОУ ЦРР -д/с №27 "Росинка".
Хореографическая композиция дети подготовительной  группы №10 танец  "Буратино". 
Художественный руководитель- *музыкальный руководитель ДОУ  Балакчи Галина Витальевна*
Количество просмотров 1261+286 лайков+13 комментариев. Сумма 1560 баллов.

2 место 

Участница Бугакова Настя из Московской области, .г.о.Ступино, МАДОУ "Детский сад комбинированного вида № 26 "Реченька.
Вокал- соло Бугакова Настя и воспитанники подготовительной группы "Дюймовочка" Частушки "А я чайничала".
Художественный руководитель- *музыкальный руководитель Светлана Елисеева.*
Количество просмотров 1148+322 лайка+28 комментариев. Сумма 1498 баллов.

3 место

Участники с Украины, Тернопольськая область, г. Кременець, Дошкільний навчальний заклад № 5 Старша група Дошкільного навчального закладу № 5.
Хореографическая композиция "Гуцульський танець з сопілочкою".

Художественный руководитель-  керівник хореографічного гуртка в дитячому садку *Музыкальный руководитель Сторожук Тетяна Миколаївна.*
Количество просмотров 1293+136 лайков+0 комментариев. Сумма 1429 баллов.



Поздравляем победителей и всех участников!
До новых встреч, друзья!
В ближайшее время победителям будут отправлены Дипломы

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021), mishel61 (09.06.2020), NikTanechka (09.06.2020), Танічка (06.06.2020)

----------


## Ольгаст

Марина, скажите, пожалуйста, а дипломов участника не будет?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, скажите, пожалуйста, а дипломов участника не будет?


Дипломы участников тоже заказаны, но это уже будет платно (400 руб).

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Irika Aleshinka

Марина, доброй ночи! В условиях конкурса было сказано о 10-ти финалистах, а сейчас их нет?

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, доброй ночи! В условиях конкурса было сказано о 10-ти финалистах, а сейчас их нет?


Кто ж знал, что ситуация изменится. Рассчитывали, что будет, как обычно, большее количество участников, и должен был быть 2-й тур. Увы... 
Но, надеюсь, в следующий раз нам ничто не помешает провести нормальный конкурс.

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## mpal74

Здравствуйте. а в электронном виде дипломы участника нельзя скачать, 400 как-то дороговато, особенно в нынешнем положении.

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Irika Aleshinka

> Здравствуйте. а в электронном виде дипломы участника нельзя скачать, 400 как-то дороговато, особенно в нынешнем положении.


Да, согласна полностью, можно ли измннить(понизить) цену за диплом участника?

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## rfnz

Как узнать результаты конкурса?

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как узнать результаты конкурса?


Результаты уже опубликованы!
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5604174

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Танічка

> В ближайшее время победителям будут отправлены Дипломы


Дипломи на електронку?

----------

Larisa1982 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Вот такие документы отправлены победителям на емейл.*

----------

Larisa1982 (03.08.2020), nezabudka-8s (17.06.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте. а в электронном виде дипломы участника нельзя скачать, 400 как-то дороговато, особенно в нынешнем положении.


Извините, Вы когда-нибудь задумывались за 10 лет регистрации на форуме, написав всего 26 сообщений, на какие средства он существует? Так я вам скажу: на МОИ личные, все 10 лет я оплачиваю сервер, домейн, услуги администратора, восстановление после атак хакеров, не считая своих трудозатрат.
 И в предыдущих конкурсах я за свои деньги покупала призы, рассылала их всем победителям ( по 30 шт.), платила дизайнеру за разработку свидетельств, делала по 100 дипломов и никто не спросил, а чего это все бесплатно? Может надо заплатить хоть пару сотен за участие?

----------

Larisa1982 (03.08.2020), Ludmila Mikus (24.05.2021), nezabudka-8s (17.06.2020)

----------


## mpal74

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;5605048]Извините, Вы когда-нибудь задумывались за 10 лет регистрации на форуме, написав всего 26 сообщений, на какие средства он существует? Так я вам скажу: на МОИ личные, все 10 лет я оплачиваю сервер, домейн, услуги администратора, восстановление после атак хакеров, не считая своих трудозатрат.
 И в предыдущих конкурсах я за свои деньги покупала призы, рассылала их всем победителям ( по 30 шт.), платила дизайнеру за разработку свидетельств, делала по 100 дипломов и никто не спросил, а чего это все бесплатно? Может надо заплатить хоть пару сотен за участие?

Спасибо конечно за Вашу работу, Вы зря так отреагировали, мы- простые пользователи не знали и очень благодарны Вам за ваши труды. А сообщения писать на форуме я не обязана, ведь и у меня, как и у Вас есть еще обязанности.  Тогда, если Вам не сложно, напишите, как приобрести диплом участника за деньги, как оформить счет. Спасибо.

----------

Larisa1982 (03.08.2020)

----------


## Irika Aleshinka

Марина, доброго времени суток!
Хотела бы заказать диплом участника. Что для этого нужно сделать? И какова его стоимость сегодня?

----------

Larisa1982 (03.08.2020)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, доброго времени суток!
> Хотела бы заказать диплом участника. Что для этого нужно сделать? И какова его стоимость сегодня?


Для получения сертификата УЧАСТНИКА, нужно оплатить  400 рублей на карту сбербанка 4276550039783355
И после оплаты написать мне в личку или на емейл.

----------

Larisa1982 (03.08.2020)

----------

